# Comprehensive list of all MAC lipsticks/glasses?



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Jan 7, 2006)

I love the comprehensive list of eyeshadows, but does anyone want to make a list of lipglasses like this? I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## angelamarie (Jan 7, 2006)

That would be awesome


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 7, 2006)

Oi! Oi! Oi!
C-Thru
Prr
Adventurous
Russian Red
Snowgirl
X-Lure
Damzel
Pop Mode
Viva Glam V
Nymphette
Jewelbright
Oyster Girl
Pink Poodle
Underage
Negligee
Of Corset!
Lynchee Luxe
Enchantress


----------



## absolut_blonde (Jan 8, 2006)

*Hope I'm not duplicating any that were mentioned...*

Spite
Nico
Chai
Mad Cap
Desire
Oh Baby
Tissle Tassle
Sunnyboy
Pink Grapefruit
Bronze Sugar
Gold Charm (hated that one, personally)
Tartlette
Shock-o-late
Snowgirl
Fine China
Lovechild
Fancy That
Squirt
Courting Rose
Impish
Cavalier
Chapeau
Womanly
So Baroque
Wild Girl
Ola Mango
Heartthrob
Fleur De Light
Pink Clash
Moonstone (man, I wish I'd bought that one. So pretty!)
Revealing
Dreamy
Spirited
Lust
Greed
Zazoom
Sizzlepeach
Sunset
Magic Spell
Florabundance
Surf Bunny (I think that's the name of it-- it was a pale frosty blue?)
Flash of Flesh
Rayothon
Suave Mauve
Cultured
Explicit


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 8, 2006)

Blue memory
Gaze
Clarity
Ebbtide
Lure-x
Poetic License
Courting Rose
Luxuriate
Negligee
Chai
Pretty Fab
Chapeau
Revealing
Song and Dance
Soft Sun
Supreme
Tux-De Lux
Up The Beat!
Wild Girl 
Viva Glam V
Damzel
Darjeeling
Fashion Spread
Enchantress
Boy Magnet
Flash Of Flesh
Light My Fire
Greenhouse
Magentique
Sweet Inspiration
Headliner
Tartlette
Be Seen
Elle
Berry Rush
Beaute
Fool For You
Bow Belle
Bliss Me
Scent Me
Zazoom
Sizzlepeach
V-red
Sexier
Go Lightly
Glisterine
Precocious


----------



## SonRisa (Jan 8, 2006)

I tried to alphabetize everyone's contributions so I could take out the duplicates but my word is acting up. ARGH.


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2006)

We just need lists of everything LOL can we sticky this or get a page for it?

I was going cross-eyed trying to read this but I think a couple were missed:
- Crystal Beach
- Flight of Fancy


----------



## mymymai (Jan 9, 2006)

Here is my list of lipglasses (stains are labeled too) that I currently have:
Angry Inch
Bazaarish
BBerry (Tasti)
Be Seen
Bliss Me
Blue Memory
Bow Belle
Boy Magnet
Bronze Sugar
Caramel Frostee (Tasti mini)
Chai
Chapeau
Check Please
Cina-Bon-Bon (Tasti mini)
Clear
Coco Framboise (Tasti)
Courting Rose
C-thru
Darjeeling
Desire
Digital Jade (Stain)
Elle
Explicit
Fine China
Fleur De Light
Freezefrost
Haute Chocolate (Tasti)
Heartthrob
Impish
Jewel Bright
Lovechild
Lure-X
Magnetique
Moonstone
New Flame
Nico
Nouveau Riche
Nymphette
Oh Baby
Oi! Oi! Oi!
Ola Mango!
Pink Clash
Pink Grapefruit
Prrr (mini)
Raython
Scent Me
Sexy Sweet
Shock-o-Late
Sizzlepeach
Snowgirl
So Baroque
Sorberry (Tasti)
Squirt
Suave Mauve
Sugar Spin (Tasti mini)
Sweet Brule (Tasti mini)
Sweet Brule (Tasti)
Sweet Inspiration
Tartlette
Underage
V-red
Zazoom
Good as Gold
Flight of Fancy


----------



## iheartjuppy (Jan 9, 2006)

*Alphabetizing*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_I tried to alphabetize everyone's contributions so I could take out the duplicates but my word is acting up. ARGH._

 
You might have better luck in Excel - if you paste them all in one list then click the A -> Z function it will alphabetize them automatically so you can delete the dupes easier


----------



## user2 (Jan 9, 2006)

Scroll down for full list!


----------



## iheartjuppy (Jan 9, 2006)

There's also:

Adventurous
Ban-Man-Go (Tasti)
Bare Fetish
Chicky (Stain)
Entice
Filtered Yellow (Stain)
Ghetto (Stain)
Ghettoflower (Stain)
Low Light Silver (Stain)
Lust 
Mlle Marischino (Stain)
Of Corset
Pink Lemonade
Restrained Rust (Stain)


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2006)

are we going to include the lustreglass in this since stains & tastis have been included?


----------



## user2 (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_are we going to include the lustreglass in this since stains & tastis have been included?_

 
That's what I was wondering too! I'll add them in a couple of minutes


----------



## darla (Jan 9, 2006)

To add:

New Year Yves
Sun Ray


----------



## Isis (Jan 11, 2006)

You forgot the Chromeglass! LOL

Pinkocrasy
Sunmetal
Auto de Femme
Techobeet
Show Coral
Hot Chrome!
Metalphysical
Chromaliving
Already Fab!
Uberpeach
Tanchromatique
Prize Shine

These will be out soon too so we might as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Catherine D: (lipglass)
Elegant Peach
Dusk
Mauro
Sable

Culture Bloom: (lustreglass)
Budding
Trance Plant
Flowerosophy
Petal Pusher


----------



## annnettem (Mar 5, 2006)

*Does anyone have a comprehensive list of all MAC lipsticks and glosses? TIA*

I would be very grateful if anyone here had a full list of all MAC lip items that have existed especially lipsticks, lipglasses, and lustreglass. Any info PLEAZZZZZZZZZZZE! Thanks


----------



## user2 (Mar 5, 2006)

Scroll down for full list!


----------



## annnettem (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks! Now all I need are lipsticks!


----------



## Isis (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh wow, I'd forgotten about that list!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 6, 2006)

Fantabulous 1, Fantabulous 2, Dreamstate, Deceit, Expensive, Gitane, Joyberry, Relay, Secretive, Succulent and White Hot lipglasses are missing, and Crystal Beach hasn't been added yet. You have 2 of the tailormade lipglasses but you're missing Taupe Notch and Pinking Sheer, (maybe worth noting that these were part of tailormade as they were in special packaging?). I don't think there was an X-Lure lipglass, (I think it was Lure-X, which is already included).

You're missing Luminary lustreglass and it's Star Nova lustreglass, not Star Bunny.

Also Uberpeach and Chromaliving haven't been listed as Chromeglasses and I think Freezefrost is a lipglass stain (from Merry Mac-Mas) but isn't listed as such.

These tastis are missing: Berry Fav, Fresh Strawberry, Peachcreme, Tangerina, Tropicolada, Watermelonny

These lipglass stains haven't been included: Beta Brown, Briefly Pink, Chroma Camel, Cocktail, Digital Jade, Electron Pink, Grape en Drape, Hi-Resin Rose, Incandescent Gold, Infra-red Wood, Peach Complement, Petulant Pink, Pitter-Patter, Red Scheme, Silly, Spectra Peach, Untempered Gold, Vivid Tone Violet

Also missing are the "flavoured lipglass stains" from the Taste Tease collection: Crème Cocktail, Sweet Brulé, Tastease, Haute chocolate, Candy bar, Latte Lick, Caramel Frostee, Coco Framboise and Jah Moka. I don't know if these were sold as tastis at the time, (can't remember), but a couple of them have the same names as tastis later released in the Holiday mini set.

Up The Beat and Pretty Fab were, I think, only available in the Rock It! palette,  Berry Rush was only in the Rock It! palette and the Shademates lip six/1 palette and Teasepot and Grand Illusion only in the Holiday 2005 Warm Lip palette, so perhaps this should be noted? And if we're including the Rock It! palette and Holiday 2005 warm lip palette, maybe we should include glosses in other palettes too? I'm sure there have been other glosses that have been exclusive to other palettes.

Edit - these are the glosses from the lip/face palettes I have:

Fairy Flirt - Shademates Lip: Six/1
Berry Rush - Shademates Lip: Six/1
Vintage Violet - Shademates Lip: Six/1
Abracadabra - Printout Warm Lip Palette
Sugarshot - Printout Cool Lip Palette
Iced Crocus - Holiday 2004 Gem Lip Palette
Nudette - Holiday 2004 Crystal Lip Palette
Pink On Ice - Holiday 2004 Crystal Lip Palette
Grand Illusion - Holiday 2005 Seductions: 6 Lip/Warm
Teasepot - Holiday 2005 Seductions: 6 Lip/Warm
Honeychild - Snowgirl face palette
Making Merry - Snowgirl face palette
Tulle - Temperley palette

And palettes that I don't have but could find info on:

Bluelight - Holiday 2004 Jewel Lip Palette
Chatterbox - Holiday 2004 Jewel Lip Palette
Melodious - Holiday 2005 Seductions: 6 Lip/Cool
Lushlady - Holiday 2005 Seductions: 6 Lip/Cool
Simply Magic - Holiday 2005 Seductions: 6 Lip/Trend
Softer - Holiday 2005 Seductions: 6 Lip/Trend


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 6, 2006)

I hadn't seen it. I just added a lot of information to the thread.


----------



## user2 (Mar 6, 2006)

Scroll down for updated list!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 29, 2006)

Damn, the link VV gave in one of the posts above doesn't seem to contain the older thread referred to...just wondering, was anyone working on this list and adding all the new lipglasses etc. that are coming out? It'd be a great shame to let the list go neglected...gosh, so many lipglasses!!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2006)

** needs to be edited **


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 29, 2006)

Holy cow...I just sent you a PM about this, not sure if you read it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll ask Nessa if we can sticky it when she's next in (too many stickies roaming around at the moment) so that everyone can access it easily.


----------



## MACreation (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there a list of MAC eyeshadows, somewhere? I'm trying to get a list with only neutrals, basically anything without "color" in it, without blue, green, purple, etc. thanks


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 28, 2006)

it would be nice to know on this list which ones are LE/DC, like on the e/s list you guys put together...


----------



## kimmy (Oct 29, 2006)

i just did this real quick in Excel, and i'm sure i left some out. i don't know all of the LE ones and what collections they came from, so not all the LE ones are labelled, and some may be mislabelled with the wrong collection, sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adventurous
All Woman (LE Nocturnelle)
Angry Inch
Bare Fetish (LE Lingerie)
Bazaarish
Bberry 
Be Seen
Beaute
Be-in (LE Amuse)
Berry Rush
Bliss Me
Blue Memory
Boldheart (LE Untamed)
Bow Belle
Boy Magnet
Bronze Sugar
Budding
Caramel Frostee
Cavalier
Chai
Chance Encounter (LE Nocturnelle)
Chapeau
Check Please
Ciao, Manhattan (LE Amuse)
Cina-Bon-Bon
Clarity
Clear
Coco Framboise
Courting Rose
Crystal Beach
Crystal Rose
C-Thru
Cultured
Damzel
Darjeeling
Desire
Dreamy
Dusk
Early Bloomer
Ebbtide
Elaborate (LE Rockocco)
Elegant Peach
Elle
Enchantress
Entice
Explicit
Factory Made
Fancy That
Fashion Spread
Fine China (LE Lingerie)
Flash of Flesh
Fleur De Light
Flight of Fancy
Florabundance
Flowerosophy
Fool For You
Freezefrost
Gaze
Glisterine
Go Lightly
Gold Charm
Good as Gold 
Greed
Greenhouse
Haute Chocolate
Headliner
Heartfelt Pink (LE Classic Coordinates)
Heartthrob
Impish
Jewel Bright
La la Libertine (LE Amuse)
Languish
Light My Fire
Lip 65 (LE Amuse)
Lovechild
Lure-X
Lust
Luxuriate
Lychee Luxe
Mad Cap
Magic Spell
Magnetique (LE Nocturnelle)
Mauro
Moonstone
Negligee (LE Lingerie)
New Flame
New Year Yves
Nico
Night Affair (LE Nocturnelle)
Nouveau Riche
Nymphette
Of Corset! (LE Lingerie)
Oh Baby
Oi! Oi! Oi!
Ola Mango
Orangedescence
Oyster Girl
Petal Pusher
Phosphorelle (LE Lure)
Pink Clash (LE Lure)
Pink Grapefruit
Pink Lemonade
Pink Poodle
Poetic License
Pop Mode
Precocious
Pretty Fab
Prrr
Pure Vanity (LE Rockocco)
Rayothon
Revealing
Russian Red
Sable
Scent Me
Sex Ray (LE Lure)
Sexier
Sexy Sweet
Shock-o-late
Sizzlepeach
Snowgirl
So Baroque
Soft sun
Song and Dance
Sorberry
Spirited
Spite
Squirt
Suave Mauve
Sugarspin
Sun Ray
Sunnyboy
Sunset
Supreme
Surf Bunny
Sweet Brule
Sweet Inspiration
Tartlette
Taupe Notch (LE Nocturnelle)
Tissle Tassle
Trance Plant
Truth & Light (LE Untamed)
Tux-De Lux
Underage
Up the Beat!
Vibrational
Viva Glam V
Viva Glam VI
V-red
Wild Girl
Womanly
X-Lure
Zazoom

these are just lipglasses and lustreglasses


----------

